# wahlbergii mating better at high temps?



## agent A (Feb 4, 2022)

hey all,

so you know how to get _Gongylus gongylodes _to breed by keeping males at 85-90F for a week or so before pairing? Well, I've noticed some things with _Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii_

1: at room temp, they tend to grow very slowly, requiring 5-7 months to mature

2: at room temperature, mating is hard! I have had just a few connections at room temperature

now, I was thinking "this is an African mantis that would live at high temps", so I put some under a heat emitter

it seems to make them way more willing to mate and such, and while I don't have the numbers to make a statistically significant conclusion YET, i'm working on it!


----------



## Beelzebub blossum (Mar 2, 2022)

This animal likes to be hot and dry.
Even a light spray can kill them IME.


----------



## agent A (Mar 2, 2022)

Beelzebub blossum said:


> This animal likes to be hot and dry.
> Even a light spray can kill them IME.


i spray them daily


----------



## The Wolven (Mar 2, 2022)

Looking forward to seeing the number when you do get them. These sorts of statistics/experiments are interesting!


----------

